# phase to phase



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

anbudanparthiban said:


> in phase to phase i am getting 230v without neutral.the appliances are running with red and yellow phase how,please clear my doubt....


Please clear our confusion. What are you asking?
What is red & yellow phase?
There are many ways to identify conductors by color but I don't have any idea what you use and how they are identified.

Welcome to the forum!:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

anbudanparthiban said:


> in phase to phase i am getting 230v without neutral.the appliances are running with red and yellow phase how,please clear my doubt....


interesting, because the residential voltage in India is reported to be 220v. maybe if you posted more information, you would get better answers.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like 3x230 no neutral. Common in older supplies or networks. In this case all 230 volt equipment gets connected phase to phase. No worry. Be celebrating you have this system since there is no neutral to fail and destroy everything.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

wildleg said:


> interesting, because the residential voltage in India is reported to be 220v. maybe if you posted more information, you would get better answers.


Red and yellow are phase identification colors most likely originating from British or Australian influence before. I think what is throwing him off is that power systems are usually 230 volts phase to neutral and 400 volts phase to phase but in his case its 230 volts between phases. Phase to ground will be around 133 volts. This type of system pops up every now and then partially in places that are ditching 110 volts as a utilization voltage.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

meadow said:


> Red and yellow are phase identification colors most likely originating from British or Australian influence before.


Yellow is pretty outdated for use as a phase colour here. They changed it to white years ago.

Standard phase colours here are red, white & blue.

I'd be interested to see what other measurements the OP is getting, from say, each phase to neutral and/or earth. What readings are you getting between ALL combinations of the phases (red-white, red-blue, white-blue)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Yellow is pretty outdated for use as a phase colour here. They changed it to white years ago.
> 
> Standard phase colours here are red, white & blue.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what other measurements the OP is getting, from say, each phase to neutral and/or earth. What readings are you getting between ALL combinations of the phases (red-white, red-blue, white-blue)



Ok good to know. In the UK they had yellow for some time until it was changed over.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

meadow said:


> Ok good to know. In the UK they had yellow for some time until it was changed over.


Black goes from being a neutral to a hot. I can see an increase in fires already in the UK... :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> Black goes from being a neutral to a hot. I can see an increase in fires already in the UK... :whistling2::laughing:


:laughing: One more reason to test.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

anbudanparthiban said:


> in phase to phase i am getting 230v without neutral.the appliances are running with red and yellow phase how,please clear my doubt....


If the eggs are "over medium" and taste good, don't worry about it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Services are 240/415v 3Ø + N in India, with red/yellow/blue phases and a black neutral. 

Of course nobody actually follows any rules there so anyone could pull any colour for any purpose. Someone probably just pulled a yellow(or red) for the neutral because that's what they had and didn't care.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Services are 240/415v 3Ø + N in India, with red/yellow/blue phases and a black neutral.
> 
> Of course nobody actually follows any rules there so anyone could pull any colour for any purpose. Someone probably just pulled a yellow(or red) for the neutral because that's what they had and didn't care.



50hz I take it?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

meadow said:


> 50hz I take it?


 yes, 50 hz wye system. I actually like the 240/415v system a lot. A typical commercial building wouldn't need any transformers unlike how we typically get a 600 or 480 service and transform to 120/208 inside.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> yes, 50 hz wye system. I actually like the 240/415v system a lot. A typical commercial building wouldn't need any transformers unlike how we typically get a 600 or 480 service and transform to 120/208 inside.


I prefer it over 480 120/208 also, by a long shot. Huge mistake we didn't go in that direction


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe in the next 100 years they can get rid of that blue neutral.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Maybe in the next 100 years they can get rid of that blue neutral.


Or the white neutral :laughing::jester:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

anbudanparthiban said:


> in phase to phase i am getting 230v without neutral.the appliances are running with red and yellow phase how,please clear my doubt....


This sounds like it might be a 230 volt 3Ø corner grounded system with the 'neutral' actually being a phase that is intentionally grounded. 

If so, you'd have 230 from either red or yellow to neutral/ground as well as 230 from red to yellow.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> This sounds like it might be a 230 volt 3Ø corner grounded system with the 'neutral' actually being a phase that is intentionally grounded.
> 
> If so, you'd have 230 from either red or yellow to neutral/ground as well as 230 from red to yellow.


Good point, I hadn't thought of that.  These might help the OP:


----------

